# Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst



## Captain Picard (7 August 2006)

und die Doppelzüngigkeit auch 
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,430280,00.html


> SATELLITENGEBÜHR
> ARD und ZDF wehren sich gegen geplante Verschlüsselung


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/76499


> Beck: Satellitengebühren auch bei ARD und ZDF denkbar


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/76541


> W.  begrüßte die gemeinsamen Pläne des Satellitenbetreibers Astra und der privaten TV-Anbieter zur Grundverschlüsselung der digitalen TV-Programme im frei empfangbaren Fernsehen. Astra will bis zu 3,50 Euro monatliche Gebühr für die Verbraucher erheben, von der auch die Programmanbieter profitieren sollen – ein Vorhaben, das heftig umstritten ist. "Eine konsequente Entwicklung, zumal Deutschland in diesem Punkt deutlich hinter den großen Märkten Europas hinterherhinkt", sagte W. , der auch mit Astra über die Grundverschlüsselung von Das Vierte redet.


was dabei völlig vergessen wird: Um diese Pläne durchsetzen zu können. müssen die  Verbraucher 
zigmillionenfach ihre  bisherigen Free-TV Receiver (auch die für terrestrisches DVBT) wegwerfen und
Receiver mit Entschlüsselungsmodulen kaufen (Für DVBT gibt es bis die bis auf eine  einzige Ausnahme noch gar nicht) 
Weiter bedeutet es, dass für Haushalte mit mehreren Empfangsstellen, die Gebühr mehrfach
 entrichtet werden muß:  nämlich für jeden Receiver zusätzlich.  

In einem  Informationsgespräch mit einem Fachverkäufer eines der größten Handelsketten
 gab dieser offen zu, dass bei ihnen das blanke Chaos herrscht, was die Zukunftsperspektiven betrifft.

Man will offensichtlich mit der Brechstange  Deutschland komplett auf Pay-TV "umrüsten"


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Man will offensichtlich mit der Brechstange  Deutschland komplett auf Pay-TV "umrüsten"


Das scheint wirklich so zu sein. Jetzt habe ich mir neulich endlich den ersehnten 42" LCD mit zukunftsträchtigem Full-HD an die Wand geklatscht und nun kann ich zusehen, wo ich dann das Rack mit dem Multislot für die verschiedenen Entschlüsselungsgeräte verstecke.


----------



## drboe (8 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> .. und nun kann ich zusehen, wo ich dann das Rack mit dem Multislot für die verschiedenen Entschlüsselungsgeräte verstecke.


Wirklich? Da sei die Macht der Verbraucher vor. Ich werde sicher keinen Decoder für sinnlos verschlüsseltes TV beschaffen. So interessant ist das Angebot wirklich nicht. Und das ich zum zahlenden Werbefernsehgucker werde, das wüßte ich  

Wenn sich die Deutschen massenhaft verweigern, landen die Pläne da, wo sie hingehören: in der Schublade. Wer Sendungen regional begrenzen muss, weil sonst die Lizenz für die Ausstrahlung z. B. eines Spielfilms zu teuer ist, soll auf den Vertrieb via Satellit verzichten. DVB-T ist dafür das Mittel der Wahl. Aber das zieren sich ja die privaten Anbieter in einigen Gegenden. Ein Schelm, wer vermutet, dass aus 3,50 EUR schnell mehr werden.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> . DVB-T ist dafür das Mittel der Wahl. Aber das zieren sich ja die privaten Anbieter in einigen Gegenden.


von zieren ist keine Rede, von Hand offen halten umso mehr 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/75921&words=DVB DVP
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/76365&words=DVB DVP
http://www.handelsblatt.com/news/Default.aspx?_p=204016&_t=ft&_b=1112770
http://www.areadvd.de/news/2006/200607/25072006003_DVB-T_Crypt.shtml
http://www.golem.de/0607/46725.html


> DVB-T-Empfänger bald nichts mehr wert?
> Privatsender pochen auf verschlüsseltes DVB-T


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich? Da sei die Macht der Verbraucher vor. ... So interessant ist das Angebot wirklich nicht.



Schon gehört? http://www.beitinger.de/sat/grundverschluesselung.html 

Neben Pro7, Sat1, RTL gehört mein Lieblingssender N-TV auch dazu.


> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Die Zeiten der großen Auswahl frei empfangbarer Sender wird zu Ende gehen, wenn tatsächlich Sat1/Pro7 und die RTL-Gruppe alle ihre Sender verschlüsseln. Es wird zum Empfang dieser Sender dann nicht mehr genügen, DVB-S-Receiver anzuschaffen; vielmehr wird man spezielle Receiver mit Entschlüsselungstechnik benötigen, für jeden Receiver eine SmartCard beantragen und dafür eine monatliche Gebühr bezahlen müssen (im Gespräch sind 3,50 Euro - was sich nach erfolgreicher Einführung natürlich erhöhen kann).[/FONT]


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*

und nochmal, es bleibt nicht bei einer  einmaligen Gebühr pro Haushalt sondern pro Empfänger egal ob DVB-T
 oder DVB-S. Selbst für das Aufnehmen einer Sendung mit einem Videorekorder unabhängig von einer 
 Sendung,  die man auf einem anderen Kanal sehen möchte, braucht man dann bereits zwei Pay-TV 
Decoder mit zweifacher Gebühr.  
Wer sich dann eine Familie  mit mehreren Kindern vorstellt, die alle ihren eigenen TV haben....


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst für das Aufnehmen einer Sendung mit einem Videorekorder unabhängig von einer Sendung,  die man auf einem anderen Kanal sehen möchte, braucht man dann bereits zwei Pay-TV
> Decoder mit zweifacher Gebühr.



Das ist ja voll krass! Derzeit ist mein TV direkt über den Recorder parallel angeschlossen. Decoder-Erfahrung habe ich gar keine. Kann man über den Decoder nicht mit mehreren Geräten Sendungen von unterschiedlichen Kanälen an einem Ausgang empfangen?


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> . Kann man über den Decoder nicht mit mehreren Geräten Sendungen von unterschiedlichen Kanälen an einem Ausgang empfangen?


Jeder Receiver mit eingebautem Decoder und Smartcard kann immer nur einen Kanal
 zur gleichen Zeit empfangen und entschlüsseln.  
( ich hab seit weit über 10 Jahren Erfahrung damit, daher auch meine  Wut und auch die Besorgnis 
dass Otto Normalo überhaupt nicht versteht was da auf ihn zukommt)


----------



## drboe (8 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein Mißverständnis: in einigen Gegenden weigern sich die Privaten in DVB-T zu investieren. Und um das noch einmal deutlich zu machen: weil DVB-T in der Reichweite begrenzt ist, eignet es sich m. E. hervorragend um die Aussendung regional zu begrenzen. Die Begründung, dass man (grund-)verschlüsseln müsse, weil sonst die Ausstrahlungsrechte zu teuer würden oder gar nicht zu erhalten sind, entfiele. Das bischen "Rauschen" an den Grenzen ist zu verschmerzen und rechtfertigt sicher kein Investment für alle Fernsehzuschauer. 

Wenn es eine allgemeine Grundverschlüsselung gibt, "stirbt" m. E. das Prinzip des ÖR Fensehens, dessen Basis der freie Empfang ist. Der ist wiederum die Basis für die Gebühren für ÖR. Ich hätte kein Problem damit, weil dann die GEZ Gebühren nicht mehr zu halten sind. Aber ich bin sicher, dass ich gut auf TV der heutigen Machart verzichten kann.

ARD und ZDF sollten nicht lamentieren, sondern die Chancen offensiv nutzen. Ausbau von DVB-T, deutliche Verbesserung des Programms durch Rücknahme der Angleichung an die Privaten, einige Spartensender über DVB-T anbieten und mit der größeren Reichweite, bezogen auf die Empfangsgeräte,  die Werbeanbieter aufsaugen. Wer braucht dann noch RTL und Co? Wenn sich die Privaten ihr Pay-TV-Grab schaufeln wollen: ich bin nicht direkt dagegen! 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Mißverständnis: in einigen Gegenden weigern sich die Privaten in DVB-T zu investieren.


Das ist richtig, aber in den bereits versorgten Gebieten will man  nachträglich die Hand aufhalten. 
Um kein Mißverständnis  aufkommen zu lassen:  RTL und Co gehören zu den Sendern 
deren Existenz ich höchsten für Sekundenbruchteile beim Zappen wahrnehme.

Meinen eigenen  Bedarf an TV decke ich längst hauptsächlich  über Astra2 mit BBC und ITV 
und einer  Reihe weiterer frei empfangbarer Sender.


----------



## drboe (8 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Schon gehört? http://www.beitinger.de/sat/grundverschluesselung.html


Nein. Aber gegen Petitionen habe ich grundsätzlich etwas. Ist für mich ein Ausdruck der Hilflosigkeit gegen "die da oben". Der Souverän bittet m. E. nicht. Zudem ist das auch nicht unbedingt regelungsbedürftig. Sonst kommen  die noch auf die Idee für die Privaten Staatsknete zu fordern, wenn man festglegt, dass eine Verschlüsselung zu unterlassen ist. Hier kann der Verbraucher aber Macht ausüben, einfach durch Verweigerung. Die läßt sich organisieren und das klingt ja auf der Seite auch an. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst kommen  die noch auf die Idee für die Privaten Staatsknete zu fordern, wenn man festglegt, dass eine Verschlüsselung zu unterlassen ist.


man  ist in einem  Dilemma 
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,429962,00.html


> DIGITAL-TV
> ARD verschlüsseln, GEZ abschaffen?
> Premiere verschlüsselt sein Programm, RTL will es tun, MTV auch. Wer zuschauen will, muss zahlen. Das ist bei ARD und ZDF schon immer so. Doch dort sperrt man sich vehement gegen eine Verschlüsselung - aus gutem Grund: Sie wäre das Aus für die GEZ.


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*

@ drboe, mir ging es auch nicht um die Petition sondern um die Information. Bei mir kam das vorige Woche mal im Radio.


----------



## drboe (8 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> man  ist in einem  Dilemma


Nur, wenn man der Argumentation der SAT-Betreiber aufsitzt. Sicher haben die SAT-Betreiber das technische Problem, wie sie die Verbreitung steuern bzw. begrenzen. Da es aber in Deutschland a) eine Infrastruktur für terristisches, digitales Fernsehen gibt und b) reichlich Kabel, gibt es eine bequeme Ausweichlösung: auf SAT-TV verzichten. Bietet sich vor allem für ÖR an, die ja ihre Pfründe vermutlich sichern wollen. Die derzeit hochgekochten Tripleplay-Angebote (Sch... Buzzword)  werden ebenfalls über Breitbandkabel ins Haus kommen. M. E. ist das daher aktuell eigentlich kein besonders guter Zeitpunkt über Kostentreiberei bei SAT-TV nachzudenken. 

Ich konnte bis zur Einführung von DVB-T in Hamburg gut auf die meisten Sender verzichten, nutzte eine billige Zimmerantenne und konnte mit der eher mäßigen Qualität leben. Mit DVB-T gibt es jetzt wohl 20-24 Sender. Das meiste davon ist reiner Müll. Wer außer Hirntoten zieht sich z. B. 9Live rein? Wenn diese Sender wieder von der Liste verschwinden, weine ich denen sicher keine Träne nach.

M. Boettcher

PS: wenn eines Tages ÖR doch verschlüsselt wird, dann bitte vor allem im Internet. Von wegen GEZ für PC.


----------



## BenTigger (8 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> PS: wenn eines Tages ÖR doch verschlüsselt wird, dann bitte vor allem im Internet. Von wegen GEZ für PC.



:dafuer:


----------



## UlliZ (8 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Das meiste davon ist reiner Müll. Wer außer Hirntoten zieht sich z. B. 9Live rein?



Ja da kenn ich auch niemand, aber wenn 9live der profitabelste Privatkanal ist und je Anruf 25 Cent in deren Kasse klingeln dann schauen da schon ein paar Hirntote zu


----------



## drboe (9 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*



			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> wenn 9live der profitabelste Privatkanal ist und je Anruf 25 Cent in deren Kasse klingeln dann schauen da schon ein paar Hirntote zu


Das befürchte ich leider auch. Werde 'mal die Nachbarn prüfend ansehen, wer  in Frage kommt und ob die vielleicht ... 
Nach "Warmduscher" eignet sich nun ggf. auch "9Live-Seher" zur Herabsetzung 

M. Boettcher


----------



## jupp11 (16 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/76880


> SES Astra:* Grundgebühr fürs digitale Satelliten-TV gilt pro Receiver*


das scheint den meisten noch nicht in die Gehirnschale gedrungen zu sein.
Abgesehen davon dass alle Free-TV Receiver auf den Müll kommen und neue Pay-TV taugliche
gekauft werden müssen, es sein denn, man beschränkt sich auf die öffentlich rechtlichen. 
Auch eine  Alternative, mindert den Infantilisierungsprozess. 

j.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/77501


> Die Verschlüsselung sei "kein Selbstzweck,* sondern der Beginn einer
> Periode, die hunderttausend Jahre dauern wird*."


Was schwachsinnigeres habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen....


----------



## Heiko (30 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/77501
> 
> 
> > Die Verschlüsselung sei "kein Selbstzweck,* sondern der Beginn einer
> ...


Hatten die Römer sowas ähnliches nicht auch gedacht?


----------



## Captain Picard (30 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*

http://www.vzbv.de/go/presse/761/8/36/index.html


> Anfang vom Ende des freien Privatfernsehens?
> vzbv warnt vor Verschlüsselung bisher frei empfangbarer Programme
> 
> 06.08.2006 - Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv) hat die Pläne zur Verschlüsselung bisher frei empfangbarer digitaler TV-Programme erneut heftig kritisiert. Anlass ist die in dieser Woche bekannt gegebene Vertragsunterzeichnung von SES-Astra mit den deutschen MTV- und RTL-Senderfamilien. Zudem hatte RTL angekündigt, über DVB-T ausgestrahlte Programme spätestens ab 2009 nur noch digital verschlüsselt anzubieten. "Die Verschlüsselung macht aus werbefinanzierten free-TV Programmen Entgelt-Fernsehen", warnte Patrick von Braunmühl, Leiter Fachbereich Wirtschaftsfragen. Der vzbv befürchtet das Ende einer bisher weitgehend anonymen TV-Nutzung und Kostensteigerungen für die Konsumenten.


----------



## SEP (30 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... besser die Römer als die mit dem Prozent-Wunsch später ...


----------



## Siggi-51 (30 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/77501
> 
> 
> > Die Verschlüsselung sei "kein Selbstzweck,* sondern der Beginn einer
> ...


Naja, das "Tausendjährige Reich" war doch auch recht kurzlebig, oder?
Der Vergleich hinkt zwar etwas......


----------



## Greenhorn (30 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*

Ich habe jetzt schon seit Jahren keinen Fernseher und auch kein Bedürfnis danach ... Heißt das jetzt, dass ich aus der "gesellschaftlichen Diskussion" ausgestiegen bin?


----------



## Mehrwert (31 August 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*

Die sollten froh sein, wenn sie hunderttausend Minuten zusammenkriegen.

Drei Fernseher pro Familienhaushalt ist nichts Ungewöhnliches. Dreimal neuen Empfänger kaufen und dann noch 3,50 pro Monat pro Gerät und dann noch die Werbung... also irgendwann ist für jeden die Schmerzgrenze erreicht!


----------



## wen interessiert´s (4 September 2006)

*AW: Die (Gebühren)Gier wächst*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/77626


> Raff wies darauf hin, dass für den verschlüsselten Empfang für jedes
> Fernsehgerät ein neuer Receiver angeschafft werden müsse.* Dies bedeute pro
> Gerät zwischen 50 und 100 Euro Kosten.*


Anm: *Zusätzlich*, die laufenden  Gebühren sind darin nicht enthalten


----------

